# My Baddest Maxiimas On Earth Gallery Part Ii Revised-is Back!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I deleted my gallery a while back to start over. I ONLY MADE THIS TO SHOW PEOPLE THE DIFFERENT EXTERIOR COSMETIC MODS THAT CAN BE MADE TO A NISSAN MAXIMA IN BODY KITS, RIMS, WINGS, TAIL LIGHTS, PAINT JOBS, GRILLS, AND ANY OTHER EXTERIOR COSMETIC MODS.

This is my opinion on the variety of style the Nissan Maxima can have. I have spent the last 4 days going through all the Cardomain pages looking at all of them and picking out the different Maximas that possess it’s own style by the owner to give people a different perspective as to what different mods can be done. I will be updating this as I find more Maximas that display it’s own style.

Enjoy!

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/albun23

-Will

NOTE:
I need some more pics of 1995-1999 4th gen Maximas w/Altezza Tail Lenses Gen 1’s and Gen 2’s in Carbon Fiber, Gunmetal(aka Black Chrome) and regular chrome to add to my gallery. The more variety the better. Thanks! Email me or post here.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, that's a lot of pics to go through!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

my fave is the black max w/ the gm volks...yum. it would be nice to have a max next to the se-r since me and my gurl's havin a kid soon.


Ben


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey. thats awesome. i saved as a favorite to show my brother what his car is capable of being. very nice!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool!

You have a few shots of my friend Matt's car (orange Max with Washington plates MATTDOG)

:thumbup:


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

very sexxxy!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=brar

these pics are some i took of my friend Brian Brar before he left to Las Vegas. good friends for several years.

how does his MAX stack up against others?

*@maxedout97maxima*
can you add my friend to your photo gallery?
im certain he does not mind.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn fine pics your have in your gallery Maxed out. :showpics:


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

jamjammo said:


> http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=brar
> 
> these pics are some i took of my friend Brian Brar before he left to Las Vegas. good friends for several years.
> 
> ...


yes his Maxima is BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will add it to my gallery right now

his Maxima can compare w/many what other mods did he have? and thanks for the props...I spent 3 days making this gallery.... :thumbup:


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> yes his Maxima is BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will add it to my gallery right now
> 
> his Maxima can compare w/many what other mods did he have? and thanks for the props...I spent 3 days making this gallery.... :thumbup:



jamjammo http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/g..._albumName=brar

these pics are some i took of my friend Brian Brar before he left to Las Vegas. good friends for several years.

how does his MAX stack up against others?

@maxedout97maxima
can you add my friend to your photo gallery?
im certain he does not mind. 





added to page 5

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/albun23?page=5


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

:cheers:


maxedout97maxima said:


> jamjammo http://www.suncitystreetscene.net/g..._albumName=brar
> 
> these pics are some i took of my friend Brian Brar before he left to Las Vegas. good friends for several years.
> 
> ...


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

his MAX, at the time of his departure to Vegas a year ago, mods include:

LCD monitors in the sunvisors
LCD monitors in the headrests
STILLEN front tower bar
body kit (i dont know what brand!)
ADR rims on 20's
i _think_ the tires are TOYO Proxes.
the paint is from the Cadillac STS, burnt-orange or something like that.
factory bose stereo and speakers with an indash DVD slide-out-pop-out display thingie from Panasonic.




> his Maxima can compare w/many what other mods did he have? and thanks for the props...I spent 3 days making this gallery.... :thumbup:


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

whats up bro ,the world is a better place for this gallery
I dont think the look of my car is represented there please check out my cardoman page.

thanks Darrick


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

this gallery is still up and being updated w/new pics.....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

this is for all of you maxima lover the baddest max ever


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah that's a fellow Maxima owner Jason Sadler...his Maxima is super bad...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I love those mille miglia wheels. Nice Max.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm still maintaning an updating this gallery for those of you interested in viewing it thank you

-Will

http://www.nissanx.com/gall/albun23

I made this gallery to show different exterior varieties of the Nissan Maxima(in my opinion)


----------

